# re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method



## gramps416 (May 8, 2011)

*re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method*

I bought a new panasonic cordless phone. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P80ESO/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I have been reading posts about some of the previous generations (or current for that matter) having a timed charge, and the phone not registering "full" batteries.

_After I break-in my new AAA cells, should I discharge them completely before inserting them in the cradle so that the required 7 hour charge take place without a hitch? or what is the best method? I don't want the phone to not register the charge properly._

is it true that if you insert higher capacity cells, the phone wont utilize the extra capacity because of a timed charge? ie only 550mah of a 800mah of an eneloop cell is used. what doesn't make sense about that statement, is that if many people decide to use their phone, discharge it to 90% of it's capacity after standard use (90% of 550mah is 495 mah. you put the phone on the cradle, and it charges again for 7 hours. 495mah + 550 mah utilitzes the whole 800mah cell. 

Something doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Mr Happy (May 9, 2011)

*Re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method*

The newer Panasonic phones will automatically stop charging when the batteries are full. Also, the initial 7 hour charge is itself a kind of break-in charge. When I got my phones I just installed the batteries out of the package and the phones have worked fine ever since. Running a break-in on the C9000 simply means waiting two days to use the phone. I don't have enough patience for that.


----------



## gramps416 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method*

Is my phone one of the newer models (that charges properly)? The first amazon review is from July 2009. if not, I would gladly return it with one that actually terminates the charge when the battery is full. This feature is probably the most important for my choice. I plan on keeping this for a very long time if I can.
-g


----------



## Mr Happy (May 10, 2011)

*Re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method*

I don't know, but it probably is. On my Panasonic phones the user manual indicates that the batteries will stop being charged once they are full. The phone also has a yellow charging light on top, and this light goes out to indicate when charging is complete. The manual also suggests you can extend the life of the batteries by leaving the phones off the cradle until the battery indicator indicates low and then putting them back to recharge. However, I prefer to keep the phones fully charged so I do leave them on the cradles all the time. If the batteries wear out I can just replace them with standard AAA NiMH cells, so I am not too concerned.


----------



## Battery Guy (May 10, 2011)

*Re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method*

I have Panasonic cordless phones, although a slightly different model. One of the reasons I went with the Panasonic phones was that they take AAAs, and I have found that they run great on Eneloops. My wife rarely ever returns the phones to their cradles, and with our old cordless phones I would frequently grab for a handset only to find that the battery was dead. I have not had that problem with these phones powered by Eneloops. 

Enjoy,
BG


----------



## jhmac777 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method*



gramps416 said:


> I bought a new panasonic cordless phone.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P80ESO/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> I have been reading posts about some of the previous generations (or current for that matter) having a timed charge, and the phone not registering "full" batteries.
> ...


 I have the same problem. I believe eneloop batteries and I believe they completely charge in the phone charger, but I am not sure. Please reply to my email [email protected] .
Jim


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: panasonic cordless phone - proper first charging method*

I have Panasonic phones as well, i bought enloop aaa 800mah and did a break-in on my c9000 and then put them in the phones, the phones still wanted me to charge them from 7hours but i suppose they are smart enough to stop charging as i find cordless phones seem to charge to charge battery`s to the max.

I have been using the eneloops in my Panasonic`s for a couple of months now and they work great.

John.


----------

